# 1967 AMC Caravan



## Rivnut (May 23, 2017)

I just redid this bike for a young lady in the neighborhood who has breast cancer.  She saw some of the bikes in the basement garage and said that she thought that it would be fun to have a "Cruiser" like she saw so many of when she lived in Florida.  The AMC did not originally come in purple but she said that was her favorite color.  It's a Murray built middleweight but it's shod with 2.125x26 rims and tires.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (May 23, 2017)

Nice Deed and Nicely Done!


----------

